# mein Baby wird verkauft! +2x Monitor!!! Computer PC Gamer Gaming Quad Core



## ShynePo (22. Oktober 2012)

*300€ - Lian Li Computer PC Gamer Gaming Quad Core Q6700 SSD, 1Tb Festplatte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*+ 22 Monitor
*Mainboard P5Q Deluxe
CPU Q6700
Kühlung Megahalems
Gehäuse Lian Li 7
RAM 4GB GEIL 
Creative Gamer Soundkarte
Grafik Sapphire 4870 512MB
Storage 64GB SSD + WD Green 1TB
Netzteil BeQuiet E8 400W

Das Case ist gedämmt. Die HDD sitzt auch in einem Dämmcase von Quiet Drive. Das System ist unhörbar bei idle. Ein ziemliches Baby, steige aber auf Laptop um. 

Nur PC: 320€
PC mit Monitor: 370€
Pc mit beiden Monitoren: 400€


Beweisfoto noch unten angehängt.


----------



## ShynePo (24. Oktober 2012)

Hat keiner INteresse?


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Oktober 2012)

liegt wahrscheinlich am Preis zu teuer sorry


----------



## ShynePo (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du Interesse hast, schlag deinen Preis vor, wenn nicht...


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Oktober 2012)

Achte mal nen bisschen auf deinen Ton. Ausserdem ist es sowieso fraglich, ob das noch "private" Kleinanzeigen sind...


----------



## ShynePo (27. Oktober 2012)

da fühlt sich aber Jemand extrem bossy heute.


----------



## ShynePo (30. Oktober 2012)

Preise gesenkt


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (7. November 2012)

ShynePo schrieb:


> da fühlt sich aber Jemand extrem bossy heute.


 
 Made my day, der Satz hat was.

Aber davon abgesehen hat er schon Recht: Preis ist leider immer noch zu hoch für die angebotene Hardware.
Welcher Monitor wäre denn überhaupt bei deinem "PC + Monitor"-Set dabei?
Der 22er oder das Mini-Viech?


----------



## ShynePo (8. November 2012)

Ne, schon der 22er... Ich lasse ja mit mir reden. Man kann Teile weglassen, einfach so den Preis senken. Da muss nur ein ehrlicher Interessent her, der was mit mir aushandelt


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. November 2012)

Ok. Ich frag mal meinen Cousin ob der was für ihn wäre. 
Wenn ja geb ich dir bescheid und sag dir was er bereit wäre zu zahlen. Bis dann.


----------



## ShynePo (8. November 2012)

prima


----------



## ShynePo (8. November 2012)

Schon was gehört?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. November 2012)

ShynePo schrieb:


> Schon was gehört?


 
Hab ihn gefragt, ja. Aber er will nun doch gleich einen neuen zusammenstellen um auch aktuelle Games in hoher Auflösung zocken zu können. Nen Monitor hat er sich auch schon gekauft wie er mir erzählt hat, also leider keine erfolgreiche Vermittlung. 

Viel Erfolg beim Verkauf, ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------

